# Australian Calling Re:Adderley Sleigh.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking for details on Norwegian build 1954 tanker Adderley Sleigh.image to would be good.
Regards, Clive.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Clive,
All I have on her is that she was built by Framnaes Mek. Verk. of Sandefjord & owned by Hvalfangerselskapet Pelagos A/S of Norway. She was a motor ship of 15,900 dwt., built in 1954. I'm sure Alastair will be able to come up with more.....
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Clive

image at; http://www.lardex.net/framnesmekverksted/framnesskipstekst/1954_adderly_sleigh.htm

details at;
http://www.lardex.net/framnes/fram3.htm

regards

PS you may also be interested in the video of the launch,construction etc at
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1978831767051709041
some classic trials footage and vintage equipment eg radar!


----------

